# MBNA - change to Avantcard



## netz (10 Apr 2013)

I have been on a payment plan successfully for over 2 years out of 5 years - with all interest and charges frozen. Today I received my first statement from Avant card - they are back charging me interest after a promise from MBNA that my payment plan would carry over to the new company. I do not have this guarentee in writing, I emailed through MBNA website and received a reply through this site. The MBNA site was meant to be live untill the end of March, but they disabled it mid March, so I was not able to print off the answer, although I do have the original plan letters which state the agreement was for 60 months. Avant card are not answering the phones, I cannot register online for information as you need a valid credit card which I dont have. Has anyone a clue whats going on? Thanks


----------



## MrEarl (11 Apr 2013)

Hello,

While I am no "legal eagle" I am not sure you will win this one, in the absence of documented evidence to support your claim on the arrangement with MBNA.

That said, I'd expect AdvantCard also have copy of this agreement - question is, can they find it or even more to the point, do they want to ?

If your' getting no where with AdvantCard - contact the Financial Services Ombudsman to make a complaint about their failure to communicate with you, they will give you some assistance with making contact (usually the Ombudsman's office begins their process by giving you the name and contact details of a nominated person in the bank, who you should write to regarding your complaint - if that party fails to resolve your problem, you go back to the Ombudsman and they make enquiries to subsequently make a ruling on the situation).

Sadly, there are a lot of us having problems with AdvantCard since they took over from MBNA - although it's more on the lack of customer service, than any similarity to your personal circumstances.

[broken link removed]

In addition to making a complaint, I would also recommend you submit a Data Access Request, to AdvantCard seeking copy of all of your records at their offices - it will cost you €6.35 and you put the request in writting.  They then have (I think it's) 40-days to provide you with copy of your file.  This may help you evidence your claim 

Regards

Mr. Earl


----------



## Spear (11 Apr 2013)

I got through to Avant on the phone on Saturday, no problem. How many times have you attempted to call?


----------

